# acu-vu



## nickslandscaping (Jan 19, 2005)

anyone bought one of these acu-vu tv systems it's an under water tv system. how good do they help you and how good can you see down in the deep?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Aqua-View is a nice tool for ice fishing...I would rather have my Vexilar, however. Depends on water clarity and snow cover, but you can get to about 25 feet and still see rather well, although it works best at probably 20 feet and less. If you fishing panfish they are kind of nice because you can take your bait away from the smaller ones. Also nice if you are spotting fish on your sonar but they are not biting...you can see what's going on down there.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

it really helps alot to see what kind of structure is down there. i got mine when they first came out and the lighting system isn't the greatest on the first models. it's also a great way to pass the time.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

We have an aqua-view from about a year ago and i have used it before but have only seen a few perch on it. I sometimes wonder if it makes the fish afraid and they try to avoid it or if the lights have any effects on them?
Has anyone seen any large fish on theirs or do you usually see many fish?
I think my vexi is my #1 tool for ice fishing.

:beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ditto here. The sonar is the most important tool.

I find Aqua-Vu's to be a pain at times. The first one I used was an older model and only viewed to the side. I would have to "twist" the line all the time just to keep the camera steady on my lure.

The one I use now view's only straight down. Very tricky to keep steady and keep the bait in the center of the screen. Maybe this Aqua Vu is bad luck...this has been the worst winter of ice fishing for me to date.

Now the newest Aqua Vu looks interesting. That's the one with 4 "screens" that shows all the angles (down, side, back, front). I think that makes the most sense, there's just too many blind spots with the others.

My 2 cents.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Ya chris i'd have to agree that they can be pretty tricky sometimes to get them to look at what you want to see. Have you ever seen fish on there though? I've heard some guys say they are a good tool but its never worked very well for me. I'm headin out tomorrow so i'll it another try then.

:beer:


----------



## Kantack (Jan 22, 2005)

Concerns about spooking fish are understandable. However, when icefishing I typically keep the camera about 3 to 5 feet above my bait. I've had very good luck seeing fish and they seem to pay no mind to it. It keeps me from jigging aimlessly when there are no fish and entertains while I'm waiting for something to arive on-screen. I've caught several fish that otherwise would have only held the bait in their mouths and spit it out again without any indication on the bobber. I've had walleyes pass right by without seeing the bait, but with my eyes under the ice I was able to quickly "call em back". Nothing is more exciting than watching the fish nail my bait, or bump it and hold it in their mouth for a second and watching the surprised look in their eyes when I suddenly send them flying up towards the hole. Flashers are an excellent tool, but the camera offers much more cognitive imformation on bottom structure/identifying fish than the rising/falling squares on a Vexilar.

The aqua view scout is only $199 and is an excellent addition to a Vexilar or it can be an adequate substitute. The battery lasts about 10 hrs on a 12 hr charge and the picture quality is excellent. I'm extremely excited about mine and will continue to advocate them until it fails me.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

The aqua view quad does have four screens, but they show front, back, and both sides. It does not show down. Plus, it is not a very large screen to see all four. It should have an option to turn the different views on or off.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Well I went out fishing today but no luck, that storm last night really messed up the fishing. I guess from what i've heard they were really biting last night during the storm, well I used my aqua-vu today and I was amazed, I put the camera in a hole about 5 feet from my line and the fish weren't biting at all but it was still neat to see them swimming around. I had one walleye and one other large fish (i couldn't tell what it was) swim right past the camera and towards my bait! Wish i coulda caught them though. Oh well it was still a good day

:beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

This year was the first time I have used an Aqua view, and it worked awesome. The thing about it is that I wouldn't have known there was crappies down there with out the Vex.

Chris let me use his Aqua view that looks straight down, and when a school of crappies came through it helped 100%. I let my girlfriend use it (her first time ice fishing) and she could see when it was in their mouth. The camera looked like a crappie and I think they were schooling up around the camera. They would hit it so softly that you really couldn't tell when it was in in there mouth. With the camera she new when to set the hook. Yes, she out fished me that day as well!

Vex is more beneficial because you know what depth they are at! Camera's are good for big school of fish.
Also the darker it got outside the harder it was to see the hook!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

While the topic is on Vex's which model is the best? I was fishing today with a guy who had the f8? And it seemed to work great but he said for another hundred bucks you can get the f18? and it can zoom tighter towards your bait. Am I correct on the models? and any thoughts on whether the extra money is worth the feature?


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

The 18 is worth the extra money. It also has brighter and sharper color.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

The 18 is worth every penny. Even in 15 ft of water today, the difference in being able to spot fish on the bottom was obvious when using the zoom feature.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Spend the money and get the 18, you will be amazed!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks for the input. :beer:


----------

